# annarella



## sorry (30 Agosto 2007)

da domani mi assenterò per moltissimo tempo ... vorrei salutarvi e ringraziarvi per avermi fatto compagnia in questo periodo 'di mezzo' della mia vita. voglio lasciarvi con  questa bella canzone di cccp

Lasciami qui 
Lasciami stare 
Lasciami così 
Non dire una parola che 
Non sia d'amore 

Per me 
Per la mia vita che 
E' tutto quello che ho 
E' tutto quello che io ho e non è ancora 
Finita 

CIAO! Sorry


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> da domani mi assenterò per moltissimo tempo ... vorrei salutarvi e ringraziarvi per avermi fatto compagnia in questo periodo 'di mezzo' della mia vita. voglio lasciarvi con questa bella canzone di cccp
> 
> Lasciami qui
> Lasciami stare
> ...


 
Spero che tutta vada per il meglio per te er che tu possa ritornare piena di buone notizie fra noi!
Buon proseguimento.
Bruja


----------



## cat (30 Agosto 2007)

mi mancherai sorry.
bacio.


----------



## JDM (30 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> da domani mi assenterò per moltissimo tempo ... vorrei salutarvi e ringraziarvi per avermi fatto compagnia in questo periodo 'di mezzo' della mia vita. voglio lasciarvi con questa bella canzone di cccp
> 
> Lasciami qui
> Lasciami stare
> ...


Grandi CCCP......

L'amore è esattamente quello che hai scritto, quando finisce...

Ciao, stammi bene


----------



## La Lupa (30 Agosto 2007)

Sta a vedere che adesso scopriamo che sei Giovanni Lindo...
Sempre pensato fossi un uomo... vabbè.... com'è come non è, stacci buono. 

pis & lov


----------



## Old mr.perfect (30 Agosto 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che adesso scopriamo che sei Giovanni Lindo...
> Sempre pensato fossi un uomo... vabbè.... com'è come non è, stacci buono.
> 
> pis & lov


poca saggezza in La Lupa oso notare
la casella dei tuoi pm chiedo di controllare
cosa saggia sarebbe quella di svuotare
se i pm tu vuoi ancora consultare


----------



## sorry (30 Agosto 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Grandi CCCP......
> 
> L'amore è esattamente quello che hai scritto, quando finisce...
> 
> Ciao, stammi bene


ciao jim ... starò bene ...ciao a tutti


----------



## La Lupa (30 Agosto 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> poca saggezza in La Lupa oso notare
> la casella dei tuoi pm chiedo di controllare
> cosa saggia sarebbe quella di svuotare
> se i pm tu vuoi ancora consultare


Oi Oi


----------



## @lex (30 Agosto 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che adesso scopriamo che sei Giovanni Lindo...
> Sempre pensato fossi un uomo... vabbè.... com'è come non è, stacci buono.
> 
> pis & lov


#*15*  





 Oggi, 10.59.16 
sorry 
Messaggi: n/a 






*gusti* 
a mio avviso la pornografia è ridicola, banale e per nulla erotica ... se una donna mi proponesse di vedere un film porno con lei la riterrei ordinaria.
​ 
sorry



*in effetti qui sembra scriva un uomo, a meno che sorry non sia lesbica...*
*mah!*


----------



## @lex (30 Agosto 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> poca saggezza in La Lupa oso notare
> la casella dei tuoi pm chiedo di controllare
> cosa saggia sarebbe quella di svuotare
> se i pm tu vuoi ancora consultare


ciao perfect, ma di che zona della Sardegna sei?


----------



## sorry (30 Agosto 2007)

infatti sono uomo ... non capisco il vocabolario della lupa, nè cosa avrà voluto significare ... forse mr. perfect è più bravo di me e può spiegare? ahahah ... ciao alex anche a te e un bacio alla cat


----------



## @lex (30 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> infatti sono uomo ... non capisco il vocabolario della lupa, nè cosa avrà voluto significare ... forse mr. perfect è più bravo di me e può spiegare? ahahah ... ciao alex anche a te e un bacio alla cat


e allora chi è annarella?


----------



## Bruja (30 Agosto 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Oi Oi


Insomma adesso che sei tornata dalle ferie fresca e riposata vuoi fare un po' di pulizia nella tua casella messaggi???   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Però da te come minimo mi aspettavo ti servissi di piccioni viaggiatori non di banali mails!!


----------



## cat (30 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> infatti sono uomo ... non capisco il vocabolario della lupa, nè cosa avrà voluto significare ... forse mr. perfect è più bravo di me e può spiegare? ahahah ... ciao alex anche a te e *un bacio alla cat[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sorry (30 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e allora chi è annarella?


il titolo della canzone dei cccp, aleeeeeex ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## sorry (30 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sorry ha detto:
> 
> 
> > infatti sono uomo ... non capisco il vocabolario della lupa, nè cosa avrà voluto significare ... forse mr. perfect è più bravo di me e può spiegare? ahahah ... ciao alex anche a te e *un bacio alla cat[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## @lex (30 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> il titolo della canzone dei cccp, aleeeeeex ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, l'ignoranza non è acqua....


----------



## cat (30 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok, e ti auguro ogni bene, mia guerriera coraggiosa! sul serio le donne dovrebbero prendere esempio da te ... ciao!!
> ...


----------



## triceco (31 Agosto 2007)

*sorry*



sorry ha detto:


> da domani mi assenterò per moltissimo tempo ... vorrei salutarvi e ringraziarvi per avermi fatto compagnia in questo periodo 'di mezzo' della mia vita. voglio lasciarvi con  questa bella canzone di cccp
> 
> Lasciami qui
> Lasciami stare
> ...


spero sia un arrivederci e non un addio


----------

